# More than one trainer?



## December2718 (Dec 27, 2018)

I am an intermediate rider who’s trying to add on another lesson with another trainer to my weekly schedule. My current instructor specializes in eventing, but I’d like to dabble a bit and try my hand at H/J again, which I did for a year or two when I first started riding. Is it acceptable to have different trainers in different disciplines, or is that sort of offensive? I’ve only ever had one trainer at a time and none of them have suggested I have lessons with trainers outside of their discipline. I know that sounds obvious, and I know I should know more about this stuff, but I feel like I’m currently living in a bubble. I want to learn more about other types of riding and get some new perspective. I’m curious to know if you all have been or know someone who has been in a similar situation, and what you/they did?


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

My trainer told me to look for a chance to take some Western lessons, as she herself found the diversification immensely helpful. If your current trainer should throw a fit because you want to become a better rider, throw her to the curb. You don't need that kind of ego in your life!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

December2718 said:


> Is it acceptable to have different trainers in different disciplines, or is that sort of offensive?



There are some trainers out there at big-name rated barns who yes, would find it offensive that you aren't exclusively taking lessons with them. And it would be a big no-no.



However, I think the vast majority of the time, _most_ trainers are fine with you have other trainers in other disciplines (or even in the same discipline). For myself personally, I would not tolerate a trainer who does not let me "expand my horizons", but that's just me.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My child has had western lessons when he developed and interest. His instructor made the recommendation. She also brings in clinicians and will pass her students up to other instructors at those higher levels if she has students that want to show on the elite circuits. There are those though that I can see would be highly offended.


----------



## December2718 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok, so I think I’m good then. I don’t believe my trainer is the type to throw a fit or anything, I just don’t want her to take it personally.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Trainers usually "specialize" in a discipline once you get above beginner level.
You are referring to wanting to work on a second discipline specialty of riding...
If your trainer has a issue with that then I would be having a issue with that trainer. :|

To me, there is a large difference in eventing riding and doing hunter/jumper riding...
2 instructors sound about perfect to me so I can be the best I can be with precise instruction, each instructor a perfectionist and tops in their discipline...oh yes!
Enjoy the challenges.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

Honestly, I think that if you have really good trainers who are ‘right for you’ should understand and encourage you to get more lessons with other trainers. But some trainers are stuck up or a bit rude (speaking from experience) and if they are, then you should be looking into getting a new trainer anyways! Its your money, and you choose what you want to do with it! Weither that be getting other lessons for other disciplines or not! Enjoy your lessons and good luck! 😊


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

As long as you are not averse to contradictions, you should be OK....because one is going want you fairly forward, and the other is not....and when corrected by one, you going to have to be careful not to say, “But my OTHER trainer says.....”😅


----------



## Lakes (Jun 10, 2018)

I grew up taking lessons / riding with many different 'coaches'. I learned so much from each of them.

Each horse person has a different way of explaining or demonstrating things...you can take things from each of them. Even if they teach the same discipline. Then you can also see different ways of doing things and use what makes sense to you.

However, a LOT of the coaches here where I live now take HUGE offence to having one of 'THEIR' students take a lesson with another coach. More so in the English world than the western. The whole attitude and stigma really infuriates me. It really limits students' education. 

I say get out there and learn from as many different horse people as you can....and dabble in as many different disciplines as you can. It is not only FUN but you will LEARN so much! And it won't 'ruin' your hunter jumper horse to go ride the trails or do some basic cow work / reining. 

People miss out on so much fun and education by thinking they are being 'loyal' to their coach.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

December2718 said:


> I am an intermediate rider who’s trying to add on another lesson with another trainer to my weekly schedule. My current instructor specializes in eventing, but I’d like to dabble a bit and try my hand at H/J again, which I did for a year or two when I first started riding. Is it acceptable to have different trainers in different disciplines, or is that sort of offensive? I’ve only ever had one trainer at a time and none of them have suggested I have lessons with trainers outside of their discipline. I know that sounds obvious, and I know I should know more about this stuff, but I feel like I’m currently living in a bubble. I want to learn more about other types of riding and get some new perspective. I’m curious to know if you all have been or know someone who has been in a similar situation, and what you/they did?


IMO you should first speak to your current trainer and discuss this. Your current trainer may be capable of helping you expand, or may point you to someone else, but if you respect the trainer you have, I think discussing your goals is the first step. 

The Dressage instructor I last trained with also had h/j students competing at the upper levels. Of course she also had clinicians on a regular basis, for herself and her students.


----------

